# Let me be the first.



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all. May your families be healthy, your eggnog be spiked, and your hangovers be small.

If you are offended by the term Christmas, I would like to take a moment to apologize... I would like to but I won't. It would be a lie and I don't lie. Get over it move on and have some Christmas Midol with your Eggnog.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. I hope the holidays are great for all our HGF members and the year oncoming is even better than the one that is closing :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all! All I'm asking for Christmas is a job. Is that to much to ask? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Have a Good Solstice, Have a Cool Kwanzaa, Happy Chanukah...Did I leave anyone out?

Although we're atheists, we celebrate Christmas anyway because it's such a pretty holiday, and because it's a time when people feel good about themselves and their neighbors.
Like the pagans, we hang lights in order to encourage the sun to come back, and if the Son wants to come back also, well, He's welcome too.
We give and receive gifts because it's traditional to the season.
Only one question: Do you think that God will be angry with us, if we put up our annual Christmas tree? :mrgreen:


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Only one question: Do you think that God will be angry with us, if we put up our annual Christmas tree? :mrgreen:


-chuckles- More than likely not seeing as how the Church stole that tradition from the pagans anyways :roll:

And a happy holidays to all, may your Christmas be merry and bright


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Raindeer hunting to all.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am wishing a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for you and yours.
My tree goes up tomorrow be it pagan, begin or Fir.

Plus a special wish for our kids in Iraq and Afghanistan. :smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

QUOTE=BeefyBeefo;147815]Merry Christmas to all! All I'm asking for Christmas is a job. Is that to much to ask? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-

I am right there with you! Got laid off after 21 1/2 years in October. Severance carries me until mid Mar but I do not want to wait that long. I keep hoping and praying to see your jubilation post.

Hope you end up having a joyful Holiday soon.:smt023

Mike


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

The tree went up tonight. The FAKE tree.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Still feels a bit early, but what the heck?

Merry Christmas to All!!

Do you think Santa is sleighing "heavy" this year? :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!

I got the holiday lights put up last week:










It's an old joke, but I enjoy it...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Hope it turns out well and Santa brings jobs to our friends here.:smt023


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas to all of you! And good luck with your job hunt, Jeff. 

KG


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

When my son was in 2nd grade several years ago, he came home one day and informed us that his music teacher told the class to say "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" because the latter is offensive. She also told them they would be singing only Kwanzaa and Hanukkah songs.

Turns out I was one of many parents who responded with concern over the music teacher's comments. The very next day, we were informed that Christmas songs were now being added to the singing schedule. :mrgreen:

<rant>I don't want to go into too much of a rant, but when I lived in Bangkok, Thailand, I recognized and respected the fact that Buddhism is the majority religion. It is integrated in much of their daily life. It never dawned on me to consider Buddhist traditions as offensive. Sure, I could've "chosen" to be offended and try to make a stance to either give Christianity equal exposure/time/whatever, or to secularize society more and remove all references of Buddhism. But that would have been disrespectful toward something that is near and dear to their hearts. </rant>


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's hoping the jolly fat fellow leaves everything we wish for under the tree.

Employment for those in search of it.

Safety for those in need of it, especially those serving overseas who won't be home with their families.

Or maybe just a little well-needed break from the every-day insanity that seems to be infecting the entire world. That's what I look forward to this time of year.

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone; especially those that have to be away from their families so that I have the continued freedom to celebrate this holiday.

I was out of work for about six months this time last year; unemployment is no joke. I sincerely hope you guys find good work, fast!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My tree goes up tomorrow!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! From a non-offended Atheist...

I like Christians... they keep the range crowds down on Sunday mornings!

Jeff


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

A Safe and Happy Holiday Season and a Prosperous New Year to one and all. From Abby and I.



















....and to all a Warm and Good Night :smt114


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Holidays to all and a Special Happy Holidays to those who have loved ones in the Military Overseas.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

And for those who celebrate that "other" Holiday (I usually do but my mom was just visiting here for 2 weeks - though I still have some time).........


----------

